# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  Weird Artistic Stuffs of mine

## ConsumeReality

Yes, Stuffs! I'll start from the less weird to the weirdest by far:
I'm in love with Regina Spektor so I made a cover, and I played a little bit with layering my voice(IT'S SO FUN).
Since I can't post link...( :Sad: ) Search Eet cover By Idan Levy on youtube, sorry about that.

----------


## ConsumeReality

And here's a song/poem/dunno I wrote:
The beauty in everything is integrating with me,
or is it me integrating with everything?
Her white dress is dissolving into the vanilla colored sky,
fly love, please fly.

Our souls know the path we are heading,
as if our feet think and our mind walks.
We are souring in the field of the universe 
through the magnificent planet Earth spaceship.

The little star shines like a dot,
like a crack in the fabric of the universal darkness,
it shines so vividly till it reaches to our soul and lights the candle inside our heart.

Are you a star?

----------


## ConsumeReality

And the last thing is a demo of a song that I'm working on... but can't share because I can't post any links! ARGHH

----------


## ConsumeReality

Here's 2 of the songs I talked about**:



And here's the original I'm working on:
https://soundcloud.com/hcts1111/some...ea-is-stronger

----------

